# Other Pets :)



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm having a hard time getting good pictures of my fish, but my other pets are good at sitting still for the most part.






Ike (Beagle/Basset Hound mix) He's very stubborn.







DiDi is the sweetest cat I've ever had. She wouldn't hurt a fly. Unless you count the mice she kills in the garage...







CoCo







Katy







Guinea hens. They are very loud, very ugly, and not to bright, but they are very entertaining. The follow us around outside thinking we will feed them but they're main purpose is to keep bugs out of the garden.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Very cute pets. I am still missing my kitty of 18 years that we said goodbye to last week. I miss her for stupid stuff. Like I don't have to take out the kitty litter with the trash tonight. Enjoy them while you have them. Nothing lives forever.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I also have pets at my moms house...There's so many!






This is my cat Paisley. I think she's a little bipolar. The vet tries to tell me that she's not overweight but...







This is our dog Sachii but he spends most of his time with my grandmother. So he's pretty much her dog now. He's very well behaved.







This is Romeo our pineapple green cheek conure. She has a bit of a temper and can get loud at times. We are currently teaching her how to dance.

What other pets do you have?


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry about your cat  DiDi isn't really my cat, she belongs to the family, but Paisley is mine and I can't imagine losing either one of them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

She was more my dad's cat than mine, but still part of the family. I'm down to just fish now (and a few shrimp and snails) We had a cockatiel that lived to be 19. I am trying to enjoy the quiet, but it feels weird.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I love the little things pets do that you don't realize you enjoy until they're not there for some reason. Paisley meets me at the door everyday when I come home and the one time she didn't was when she got out. It took a while but we found her. I see how it would be weird without her everyday. Sorry for your loss :/


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

Emc7, I am sorry to hear of your recent loss. I've had and lost both dogs and cats over the years, and am always sorrowful when they get old and die. 









Tirzah, a German Shepherd/Lab cross. She will be 4 this summer










My two cats, Java (left) and Moonpie (right). They will be 12 and 11 years old this year.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

In order of when we got them: 

Juno (she was not impressed by the snow at all): 









Tezzeret:









Esper the hooded rat (we also have another hooded rat but no pictures): 









Daenerys the hairless rat:


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a Texas Rat Snake, but have no pics. sorry. And no not a Rattlesnake, a rat snake. everyone always goes to me, you have a rattlesnake?, and I'm like i said rat snake lol


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

That's cool. I'm not a big fan of reptiles. My dad used to have an iguana named Fred when I was younger though. I've also had anoels and tree frogs. As for rats, I've never had any but I know someone who used to let his loose when he had people over to scare them. How do you tell Java and Moonpie apart Fuzzi? Haha I had two tabbys but one was bigger (DiDis brother) but he died a few years ago.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Juno looks a lot like Shelley when she was young. Tezzeret looks like she's casting a holy spell in a video game. All adorable.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The isn't a good pic, but its pretty typical of her last year.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

It's like a zoo! Haha, I wish I could do that. For the moment I just have

Willow a blue heeler, catahoulla, staffordshire mix.








Maple a tortie tabby








And usually a rodent of some kind... But I'm working on it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I love tortoise shell cats. Paisley is a light grey tortoise shell which I've heard isnt really common. I love tabbys too though, mostly because of DiDi.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I have more but they were not sun-ing


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Two English bulldogs 
Troop:







Gunner:







And one (soon to be two!!!!) Frenchie:







Also my kitty Sophia who lives with my dad till I find a place 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## samairawtsn (Mar 19, 2013)

Didi is looking Awesome.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I love the pictures of your bulldogs Dreamer. And DiDi is awesome haha. She is so sweet. She didn't start getting chubby until her brother died because he used to eat most of the food. She also used to be really shy but now she doesn't mind being around most people. I love Paisley but I think DiDi is pretty.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

EMC, I love your tortie! I want get one someday because I think they are so gorgeous.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I got plenty pictures of Misa! lol

Here's some new photo's of her


----------

